# Michael Jackson Dead



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

It's hard to imagine - but he has passed away. R.I.P.
michael jackson dead - Google News


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

ok, no disrespect for a great entertainer who didn't have the easiest of lives since being 8 years old but I am over it. I haven't been this bludgeoned by the media over someones death since Princess Diana. Honestly the last actor that died I cared about was George Carlin, he got a 30 second mention for his genius, before him, Danny Kaye who did get a memorial special. I don't want to sully the mans memory but can't they just let him go?


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

I agree Gunnar - they should just let him go - but we know it won't happen, you can imagine the circus that will follow. I hate to think what will happen with his children - it sounds like the respective mothers are asking for custody - why split up these kids who have grown up together, no matter how unusual that upbringing may have been.

I've enjoyed his music greatly, have grown up at the same time and been influenced by his contribution to the world, but yeah - just let him go and be in peace. Everyone, "big" or "small", deserves that.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Blah. MJ had nothing of Farrah Fawcett.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

James Brown wasnt given this amount of hoopla, and thay all copied off him.


----------



## happyfood (Feb 24, 2009)

Gotta agree with you there. You watch any of MJs dance moves and it's all lifted from the late James Brown. JB was also completely comfortable and celebrated what he was. Can't say the same about MJ.

Loved "Off the Wall" and even "Thriller" but man, he just got too weird after that. 

Anyone who claims his death to be a total shock and unexpected must not be very well versed in rock star history.

Still, "a candle that burns twice as brightly, burns out twice as quickly. And you... you have burned so brightly"...Michael.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Personally, I can't stand his music, but I have to give him respect for his earlier career as an entertainer. The guy really knew how to sell himself, that is until the point where he stepped off the deep end. It's been a tragic week for entertainers. First Ed, then Farrah and now MJ.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Yeah, and just seconds ago, I received an email telling me that my birth mother died on June 25th too. Never met her, just talked (if you can call it that) twice on the phone with her.

doc


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

And now Billy Mays?!?! When will the madness stop. 

No matter how you view them though they are someones family and it's sad when they pass.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

And you older cheftalkers might remember Gale Storm (My Little Margie) who set the format early in the 1950's for TV shows to come like I Love Lucy, died on Saturday, age 87.

I used to watch her all the time on the only TV channel in the Quad Cities at the time, WOC, where I'm told Ronald Reagan worked for a while. I saw an interview with him where he told the interviewer that they refered to WOC as "Wonders of Chiropratics", a nod to Davenport, where J. D. Palmer invented the science of Chiropractics over a century ago I believe it was.

doc


----------



## epi (Apr 29, 2009)

Has MJ been buried yet? They need to, so his "fans" can go back to their normal lives.:beer: :smoking:
Too bad he is worth/loved more than alive.:look:


----------



## khl12 (Sep 2, 2009)

R.I.P. Michael


----------



## bryanj (Jun 20, 2008)

they say celebrities die in threes, but leave it to billy mays to add in another at no extra charge!


----------



## ironhorse (Sep 8, 2009)

It really makes me sick that Micheal's mother and father are trying to make a reality show about the family...Its like they are still leaching off his celeb status. To be honest if it wasn't for MJ the Jackson Five wouldn't even have made it big. I loved his music when I was little but once he started getting all those plastic surgerys...its almost like his mental stability just started going down hill. Like dangling his kid over a balcony...thats crazy. Or making them always wear masks. Even though MJ has done the things he has...I still respect him. Still...its a tragic ending to an amazing Iconic figure...RIP MJ...RIP.


----------

